# It's Ratty



## Bugsike (Oct 30, 2006)

Well - I thought I'd post a picture of the female that wandered into the house. She's doing great, and just got a new tri-level house. She loves frozen grapes - I keep them around for my flying squirrels. She's looking for a roomie, so if you're in the Lansing MI area and have some hoodies thar need a home, let me know!! - EDIT- OK, guess I'll read up on how to post a photo


----------



## Timotea (Nov 13, 2006)

Shes a cutie my friend. I can't belive that you found her wandering around you house. Congrats


----------



## Bugsike (Oct 30, 2006)

Ratty's new buddy is home. She looks like Ratty, but with black hair. I was thinking of a really unique name for this one - like - hmmm - Blackie!
Because I got her from a store that quarantines them before sale, I went ahead and introduced them. Ratty came right out of her cage, which she has never done before. They immediately set into cleaning each other, then both hopped into Ratty's box and snuggled. They sat for quite a while with two little heads poking out the hole looking at me. Wow - I was going to go about this slower - I thought it was supposed to take awhile! Anyway after about an hour and a half, I put them back in thier seperate cages. Now, hours later, they are both sitting on their boxes sniffing at each other. Pictures to follow when I get my camera back.


----------



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

Aww what acutie. Wow what are the odds of wandering into the house. Love to see a pic of the new roomie.


----------



## lieunym (Jun 8, 2007)

Oooh- too cute. Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Is that the permanent cage? It doesn't look big enough for two rats but it might be the perspective. What are the dimensions? It also seems to have rust on it which also isn't good for rats. I would get a new cage asap just for that reason.

Just read she got a new house. Hopefully that one isn't the one you are talking about because like I said, it looks rusted. She is beautiful though, congrats on your new friend! I too wouldn't be ready to take one in if they just wondered into my house. I wasn't ready when I took Joshu in, as I wasn't expecting to save a rat from my dad that day lol.


----------

